# driver not working on windows vista



## radmilakrejci (Dec 30, 2007)

hello everybody, 
just bought windows vista home basic couple months ago, everything worked fine but last week for no reason my ATAPI DVD A DH16AYH ATA DEVICE stopped working. it is listed in device manager, it says it's update and works fine but when i insert dvd, the driver is spinning/reading the dvd but does not want to recognize it. If I insert CD it is recognized immediatelly however when i click on open it opens up in windows media player but does not play. anyone can help. Thanks so much.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check with the comptuers manufacturer's website and see if they have any updated drivers. 

clarification, was vista an upgrade or did it come with the computer?


----------



## xstarkex (Aug 5, 2008)

radmilakrejci said:


> hello everybody,
> just bought windows vista home basic couple months ago, everything worked fine but last week for no reason my ATAPI DVD A DH16AYH ATA DEVICE stopped working. it is listed in device manager, it says it's update and works fine but when i insert dvd, the driver is spinning/reading the dvd but does not want to recognize it. If I insert CD it is recognized immediatelly however when i click on open it opens up in windows media player but does not play. anyone can help. Thanks so much.


I have this exact same problem. I have tried everything possible, and if i try to open the properties of the device up in Hardware or run a disc manually via My Computer the respective window just freezes up. Help please?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

If updating drivers doesn't work, try clearing the filters........
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461/en-us
Restart after completion.

Still applicable on systems that have not been upgraded.
Sometimes the Registry entries for the filters becomes corrupted, especially if you are using different kinds of players and burners.

If that doesn't help, uninstall all third-party media players and burning software, restart and re-assign Windows Media Player as the default player.

Xstarkex,
Your desktop "freezing" is a completely different matter. Open your own thread.


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have fixed this before, i had to edit the registy.. cant remember where i found out how to do it. hope this points you in the right direction.


----------

